# "overfeeding" skin



## susannef (Oct 17, 2007)

My skin used to be painfully dry with  acne at the same time. I only used the mildest cleansers (milk cleansers, often galatee confort by lancome) and the heaviest creams (rose day cream by dr hauschka) I could find. And still my skin was dry, tight and flaking all the time. My nose and chin were always filled with blackheads as well. 
I talked to my friend about it, and she said she thought I was overfeeding my skin. I was skeptical but decided to try a new approach. I bought a cheap foaming cleanser (Loreal hydrafresh) and a huge tub of cetaphil skin cream (super cheap). 
Fast forward to about 1.5 years later, my skin has never been better! I keep a tube of apricot scrub in the shower and use about once a week. I still use the hydrafresh cleanser, but I tossed the tub of cetaphil cream in favour of a huge pump-bottle of cetaphil lotion. Much easier!
I still get a zit occasionally, but only when Ive neglected to take of my m/u before bed. And even then it's only one or two as opposed to always having a couple somewhere on my face. 
Just wanted to share this incase someone is in the same situation I was.


----------



## user79 (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow. I'm susprised you had good results with the Hydrafresh cleanser. That one turned my face into the Sahara desert!


----------



## susannef (Oct 18, 2007)

Everyone are different I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its just a bit funny, I dont moisturize all that much any more and my skin is rarely dry at all.


----------

